# Fantasea resorts-Atlantic city?



## WeLovetoTravel (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi everyone-
I am hoping one of my fellow Tuggers is familiar with Fantasea Resorts -Flagship in Atlantic City. A friend of mine got duped into buying retail. She is very frustrated because she can not get an exchange anywhere when her family can vacation. Her exchange company is Interval International. As a Wyndham owner, I exchange with RCI and know nothing about II. If anyone can post or PM me a link or info that I can forward to my friend so that she can better educate herself about what she owns and how to use it, I would appreciate it.(I assume that that as an owner, she should be able to go to the II website and sign up for an online account?) Flagship Atlantic City tried talking her into spending another $8000 so that she could "upgrade" her ownership and be able to trade into RCI points. I talked her into recinding that! I convinced her that ANY retail purchase is a bad investment. 
Thank you!
-Deb


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 25, 2013)

*Fantasea Resorts*

*
Flagship Resort  Atlantic City NJ * 

http://www.fantasearesorts.com/


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 25, 2013)

*What size unit and week/season did your friend buy?*

*
Fantasea Resorts Flagship*

 Fantasea Resorts Flagship features studio, one-bedroom, and two-bedroom suites. Each unit comes equipped with a kitchenette and private balcony, offering spectacular views of the Atlantic City skyline, beach and ocean. 

Studio Suites are far more spacious than typical hotel accommodations, with units as large as 562 sqare feet. Each studio features either two double or two queen beds.

1-Bedroom Suites feature a separate living area with a pullout sofa and a private sleeping area. In addition, this suite features a dining table for 4 people. 


ULTRA SUITE features:

Elegant foyer with mosaic tile 
Glass-enclosed massage shower 
42" plasma television 
Bose audio system 
Custom kitchenette with granite counter tops 
Pillow-top mattress


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Jan 25, 2013)

I already told her to read and learn what she could on the Fantasea website. Do you know if she can log in online to II, or is there an aditional fee involved. (My RCI account came withe my Whyndham account and I can log in and search or available resorts.)


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 25, 2013)

*Has your friend joined Interval International yet?*

*
Timeshare Owners that own at II affiliated resorts 
need to Join II, purchase a 1 year membership $89 *
*Create a Web Profile - Select User Name/Password* 
for easy access to all their II membership benefits.

Vacation Exchange Section
Search Availability & Request An Exchange 

My Units Section
List the resort and week a person owns 

You can also view the
Online Resort Directory

http://www.intervalworld.com/web/my/home


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 25, 2013)

WeLovetoTravel said:


> I already told her to read and learn what she could on the Fantasea website. Do you know if she can log in online to II, or is there an aditional fee involved. (My RCI account came withe my Whyndham account and I can log in and search or available resorts.)



I think the first year of II membership comes with purchase, thereafter there is a II annual fee.  Do not know what trading power in II it may have.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks! I will forward the info about II!


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 26, 2013)

*http://www.achotelexperts.com/photo-tour/v/storm/*

*
Flagship Resort ~ North End Damage ~ Photos*

The part of the Boardwalk that was washed away 
 from around Revel north to the Flagship building 
 was decades old and in need of repair. 

http://www.achotelexperts.com/photo-tour/v/storm/flagship-resort-north-end-damage.jpg.html


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 26, 2013)

Miss Marty said:


> *
> Flagship Resort ~ North End Damage ~ Photos*
> 
> The part of the Boardwalk that was washed away
> ...



Once it is cleaned up, it looks like a great beachfront for them if that portion of the boardwalk is not re-built.  I think it would be a great thing if that happens.  In the interest of full disclosure, I am a owner there.


----------



## TJK (Jan 29, 2014)

*tough decision*

I purchased my first timeshare from the developer in 1987 at the Flagship, Atlantic City. Shortly after that, like most people, I discovered TUG and learned that I made a bad decision. We didn't get stung too bad, purchased an even year 1BR red week for like $6500. We hung on to it all these years because we enjoy their owners rates for nightly stays and love the views from the units and the restaurant, and it doesn't trade bad. Well now the maintenance fee is up to $700 so we were considering trying to sell it, or should I say, give it away. We were invited to an owners update and received a free overnight stay in their new Chairman's Club suites. Very nice. At the meeting, we too were offered a LaSamanna everyother year studio for $5000. It came with 30,000 points and the MF was only $299. I actually considered it because I know I will have a hard time getting rid of my Flagship week and I NEVER see La Samanna week's for sale, so I thought maybe I would actually be able to sell it in the future. It also gave us owners rates (which are very good) at LaSamanna, Flagship, and Atlantic Palace, and in Chairman's Club suites. But we refused the offer since the total I would be in for would now be $11500, which seemed absurd. Although I will miss not being able to stay in Chairmans Club suites. And if I can sell my FLagship week, I will certainly miss those nightly getaways with a great view at great rates and free parking. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TJK (Nov 16, 2021)

Miss Marty said:


> *What size unit and week/season did your friend buy?
> 
> 
> Fantasea Resorts Flagship*
> ...



Miss Marty do you still own at the Flagship?


----------

